# Where can I purchase label material?



## hiGH (Jan 25, 2007)

I want to relabel my tshirts my way and was wondering if there was a company out there that sells label material. 

thanks in advance


----------



## pokerman (Nov 7, 2007)

Tons of label companies. Look in the back pages of any of the industry trade mags like Impressions, Corporate Logo, Identity, etc.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

pokerman said:


> Tons of label companies. Look in the back pages of any of the industry trade mags like Impressions, Corporate Logo, Identity, etc.


Even easier, do a search. A lot of posts regarding labels.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

splathead said:


> Even easier, do a search. A lot of posts regarding labels.


I think Alex was looking for just the "material", not for the service of having labels created.

I don't think I've seen any posts that talk about where to get the "material" that label makers use to create woven labels.


----------



## mzmadmax (Nov 16, 2006)

I have used satin polyester ribbon and dye sub to make my own labels. Worked well for me.


----------

